# ibs and sex



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone else suffer from cramps during sex?I find if i get aroused i get cramps, sometimes quite strong. It stops me from having sex, i hope nobody minds me asking this question.I have no one else to ask


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Hope. Many women with ibs also expierence pain during sex, I do occasionally myself. It might be worth talking to your gyne just for the heck of it there are other conditions such as endometriosis that can cause similar symptoms. You are not alone on this one , and we don't mind you're asking that's what this forum is for. Take care.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

You aren't alone! I've had trouble with having sex ever since I got diagnosed...2 1/2 yrs ago now.. My poor hubby...I feel really bad about it, but what can I really do? It's painful, and I find that my sex drive is REALLY REALLY low...Most of the time I'm too tired to even consider it.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im glad but also sad to see im not alone.In my post i should have mentioned that i had a laproscopy done about 2 months ago,to check for endo but every thing was fine, all my girly parts are fine.I feel sorry for my hubby to but bless him he understands.Thanks for all your reply's


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i used to get this but it just kind of went away by itself, its weird


----------

